# How should I take my stuff to Egypt? Cargo or...?



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering what people know about how to ship stuff to Egypt? Is it safe to cargo/ship it over or am I bes to pay extra and take it with me when I go?

All responses appreciated, thanks, Nasiya


----------



## MSG (Mar 14, 2009)

Nasiya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering what people know about how to ship stuff to Egypt? Is it safe to cargo/ship it over or am I bes to pay extra and take it with me when I go?
> 
> All responses appreciated, thanks, Nasiya


It's safer to bring things with you when you come as things that come shipped get run through in customs by folks with either sticky or very clumsy fingers. It isn't that hard to get things you need here, so be sure to pick the items you need.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you MSG


----------

